# which pic?



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i am going to enter Logan in the Betta of the month contest. this is my first time entering. i don't know which picture to enter! which one do you like best? :-D oh, and sorry the pics are so big, i don't know how to fix that.
thanks!~


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

The second one!!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i would do the second one


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

2nd one


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

alright then, second pic it is! :-D


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

yay;-)


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yay that's a good picture!!


----------

